# Question about Fa Jing



## charyuop (Sep 11, 2006)

There is something I don't understand about Fa Jing.
According to what I know by reading, Fa Jing is the ability of directing the energy Chi in strikes while fighting.
Tai Chi and meditation teach you, or better they are supposed to, how to recognize the Chi and learning how to use it (according to the use people wanna do of it, in fight or healing).
Now, after saying what little I know of it, my question is as follow: why many people say that certain styles let use Fa Jing more than others and certain movement in the form express Fa Jing and others not?
If you are advanced in learning Tai Chi (or any other internal Martial Art) and you learn how to direct your Chi in the part of your body you wish, shouldn't any strike of any style be a Fa Jing?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2006)

Fajing: Issuing Power 

Gaoguy gives a good descrition of Fajing here.

Fajing? 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32325&highlight=fajing


----------



## charyuop (Sep 11, 2006)

Speaking of which...look at this Fa Jing (man it takes courage to do it in front of so many people LOL).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxQ-e0GStpg&NR


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2006)

EDIT


charyuop said:


> Speaking of which...look at this Fa Jing (man it takes courage to do it in front of so many people LOL).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxQ-e0GStpg&NR



umm that, in my opinion, is not fajing that is fake and it does take a lot of courage to get up in front of people and do that.

The following is more along the lines of Fajing

Chen Xiaowang -fajin


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2006)

charyuop said:


> Speaking of which...look at this Fa Jing (man it takes courage to do it in front of so many people LOL).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxQ-e0GStpg&NR


 
I am with XueSheng that this is fake.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2006)

Just watch the guy that gets hit by the "KI" blast. He bends his knees and jumps up and dives backwards and the guys on either side of him catch him before he hits the ground. As for the rolling on the floor I bet I could do it better.


----------



## charyuop (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh yea I knew it was fake, but I found it too hilarious LOL.

Xue that video is great, I could feel the power of the hits just looking at them. But that proves what my question was, Master (coz I am sure it is a Master) Chen could use Fa Jing with every hit he showed and not only some of them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2006)

charyuop said:


> Oh yea I knew it was fake, but I found it too hilarious LOL.


 
But I have to admit the guy dives backwards pretty well and he has GOT to trust those guys on either side of him a lot or BANG header into the floor.


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 11, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> EDIT
> 
> 
> umm that, in my opinion, is not fajing that is fake and it does take a lot of courage to get up in front of people and do that.
> ...


 
check out those awesome slap-checks!


----------



## charyuop (Sep 11, 2006)

What is really sad is not the fake part, coz I am sure nobody believed it and I don't even think it might damage internal Martial Arts since it was shown in front of Martial Artists who know better...
the sad part is that I am sure they had to pay that "Master" to go there and show in that seminar.


----------



## charyuop (Sep 11, 2006)

Btw...about the Master Chen video...that hit towards the beginning where he uses Fa Jing with a shoulder strike...dang it is more impressive than all the fakes I have ever seen in my life. If you get hit by that shoulder you fly much further than the fake guy of my video.
(I already watched Master Chen video 5 times and keep watching it, it is really great).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2006)

Just after he does the kicks he does the push. 

My Yang Sifu hit me with one of those during push hands once a few years back...... It makes you back up fast, that's for sure.


----------



## charyuop (Sep 11, 2006)

Fortunately sometimes this fakers gets in the eye of the camera of someone skeptical and they get caught.
Like this guy here...




 
He justifies himself saying that it didn't work on other Martial Artists because they are trained and the energy has not the same effect...jeeeeeez a student of his did it on him and he passed out...isn't he trained??? LOL

Though I must be honest, the thing about punching the nerve on the side of the neck it is true, and might even be lethal. Here's the proof.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2006)

charyuop said:


> Fortunately sometimes this fakers gets in the eye of the camera of someone skeptical and they get caught.
> Like this guy here...
> 
> 
> ...


 
This guy was a topic of discussion on MT a couple of time before. 

Basically he has trained his students to fall down


----------



## East Winds (Sep 12, 2006)

Charyuop,

That was a good question! Fa Jing should be manifested in all forms of "Real" taijiquan and should be issued at the end of each strike or kick. It is very obvious and overt in Chen style (as in the video of Chen Xiaowang). It is less obvious in the Yang styles, but is certainly there in Traditional Yang Family Taijiquan and Tung/Dong style taijiquan. You really need to know what you are looking for as it is very subtle in these forms.  Look at this clip (Tung/Dong style) and think of Chen Xiaownag and then think of the Fa Jing movements in Tung/Dong style as being much smaller and at the end of each posture. Believe me it is there!!!!!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7040453155631206049&q=Tai+Chi

Lots of people talk good Fai Jing, but in reality use pure strength. Strength or muscle tension has no place in the issuing of Fa Jing.

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2006)

East Winds said:


> Charyuop,
> 
> That was a good question! Fa Jing should be manifested in all forms of "Real" taijiquan and should be issued at the end of each strike or kick. It is very obvious and overt in Chen style (as in the video of Chen Xiaowang). It is less obvious in the Yang styles, but is certainly there in Traditional Yang Family Taijiquan and Tung/Dong style taijiquan. You really need to know what you are looking for as it is very subtle in these forms. Look at this clip (Tung/Dong style) and think of Chen Xiaownag and then think of the Fa Jing movements in Tung/Dong style as being much smaller and at the end of each posture. Believe me it is there!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
EastWind is correct, the Yang style that I have done for 12 years comes from Tung Ying Cheih and there is a lot of Fajing there and it is not all obvious. But it exists in all Tai Chi styles and internal CMA styles as well. If you watch the long Zhaobao form for example you may not see it, but it is there. But if you see the Zhaobao form 7 sounds above the ground it much more obvious. This can also be said of the long traditional form of Yang and the fast form of Yang style too. 

The video of Chen Xiaowang is a good example of fajing because it is so obvious when you see it. There are more subtle applications in Chen style as well but all in all there is more obvious fajing movement in Chen than Yang but that doesnt not mean it is not in Yang. It is in, or can come form, any form but as EastWind said it is not from muscle tension but more the lack of it.


----------



## Shrewsbury (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope this reply doesn't get too much scrutiny, but here I go.


Fajing is a form of striking, and comes from the basics of "moving the body together yet seperatly", and "stillness in motion". when you are struck with even a small amount you will feel the difference emidiatly.

though the movements of most public styles are based on using fajing and other internal elements, doing them in the air or even on tape gives it no justice.

the internal arts nature of relaxation, being close, using the angle, and blending, can produce some astonishing results, but the "knock out" clips were certainly not internal or even a representation of internal arts nor fajing.

we incorporate iron shirt with our training, not external shirt of tenseing, but actual iron shirt, so i have the pleasure of being hit quite often. we seldon use chinese terms and lingo, but at first my teacher could launch me acrossed a room, feet and torso folded threw the air, not I only get knocked back and sometimes fall (yeah), but any how when he uses "fajing" I really go nowhere, but the sting of the blow penetrates uniquly through me, nearly always making me "feel sick and dizzy", if he used more jing, i am certain I would fall to the floor where i stood, not fly back wards.

the whole no touch knock outs are unreal and doubtfully ever seen by anyones eyes we know, but maybe. with internal arts your moves do seem effortless and even do not have to "touch" some one, and this can look real fake on video and when first experienced you will still have doubts, but throws can be done with "no touch" and an effortless strike could floor some one. and I will even say, energy can be sense and even mamipulated from to willing individuals who are capable of such. but a chi blast knocking some out at 10 feet away? or a knock out from acrossed the room? please show me, I would love to really learn this. just like healing with a single touch, please show me, I will be the best student ever and will share with everyone so we can all heal eachother and loved ones, or to say to science and everyone, hey, explain this!


----------

